# My Large Male Rocio Octofasciata



## J-Aqua (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello,

Wanted to share you guys my 9 inch Jack Dempsey thats housed with my 7 inch female. Hopefully they'll spawn for me soon. The female just will not lay eggs maybe I am just bugging them too much  but they're digging like crazy.

Anyways here are some photos
(you can see the female in the first pic seeing what the **** is going on  )

































Hope you enjoyed.
J


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

the male is stunning! :thumb:


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

What a beast :thumb:


----------



## Japtastic (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks amazing, how old are they and what are you feeding them, hoprfully mine will look very similar when he is older he looks exactly like that now but only 3.5-4"


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

Mine are doing the same thing, digging but not eggs. They even defend a territor, half the 125 gal, from a pair of sals. Iguess we'll both just have to wait and see


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Super fish  Great pics too.


----------



## J-Aqua (Jan 17, 2008)

The male is around 5 years maybe older, and the female is a bit younger at 4 years. Here are some pics when she was in my QT while I was re doing the aquascaping.


















She is NOT in her "breeding dress" in these photo's. She is a whole other fish when she is in breeding mode. Dark black/purple with purple and blue finage. She is very very shy and will only come out to say "Hi" when the male is on the prowl, or when its feeding time. :thumb: I'll try and snap some unexpecting shots of her later.

I feed them my own receipe of Veggie frozen food (Spirulina, Staple food, peas, carrots spinage, broccolli. and a couple pieces of shrimp minced and blended) 2 times daily which is 2 cubes in the morning and 2 cubes 1 hr before lights out. Every friday they get treated to live crickets and or freeze dried crickets (thats if I feel like dealing with the live little buggers  ) and then every other day they get one cube of frozen spirulina brine shrimp, and bloodworms. I also switch that out with frozen krill, and frozen daphnia. They getting pretty much spoiled.

Bigjaglover,
I hear you on that they have a whole 75gal as their territory but my yoyo loaches like to tease them on a regular basis. They give them a good work out I'd say. 

Anyways thanks for all the comments :thumb: 
J


----------



## DISCIPLE (Sep 20, 2007)

stunning fish makes me want a pair :thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, that's a great JD!!! :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Not sure how I missed commenting on this earlier...beautiful pair ya' got there! :thumb: 
BV


----------

